# treeing walker pup wtb



## lking (Dec 14, 2004)

Looking to get my hands on a treeing walker pup in the near future. If anyone has any leads to walker houndsmen in the UP who may have pups please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

What do you plan on using a hound for?

It sort of makes a difference. I may be able to point you in some direction.


----------



## lking (Dec 14, 2004)

Larry, the primary focus would be on **** but if it could run and tree bear I wouldn't be ashamed!


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

Have you tried here?

http://forums.ukcdogs.com/


----------



## lking (Dec 14, 2004)

very active forum, tried for several btt.


----------

